# ICT Major/Minor and years to deducted



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi,

I am planning to file Skill assessment for 189 visa application this month.

University: GGSIPU
Degree: ECE (Btech)(4 years course)
Years of experience: 4 years
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network and System engineer)

1. I would like to ask whether my degree would come under ICT minor or major and how many years would be deducted in that case?

2. Also, is it required to have at least 1 years of experience left after deducting 4 or 2?

3. What kind of supporting documents I have to provide to prove that my degree comes under ICT major?

Quick reply would be much appreciated.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi - It entirely depends on ACS but many in the forum with ECE backgroud got ICT Major. In which case, 2 years will be deducted from your total experience. This is my view.

If you wish you can provide them with subject list across all semesters to show that your total content has more than 66%(not sure of the percentage read the ACS document) of ICT related subjects.


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to file Skill assessment for 189 visa application this month.
> 
> ...


Read replies in line. 



Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

theariezman said:


> Read replies in line.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


1. Can you please share a link where it is mentioned that 3 years should be left after deduction?

2. Also the percentage is 66%, 65%, 33% or 25%. In the below document it is mentioned 33%.
https://www.acs.org.au/__data/asset...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

3. Lets say its 66% then it should be of what? 66% of the 263111 listed courses should match with my engineering curriculum?


----------



## theariezman (Apr 16, 2016)

Gagz said:


> 1. Can you please share a link where it is mentioned that 3 years should be left after deduction?
> 
> Any points calculator states that, for your reference below link:
> 
> ...


Please read again inline.


----------



## SSweetSalt (Mar 25, 2017)

Greetings !!

I am interested to assess my degree Bachelors of Business and Information Technology (Honors). Before initiating the online process I would like to discuss the following queries.

I have completed my degree requirements in 3 years ( Summers Inclusive) instead of 4 years. Will it be considered as the Honors degree as i have met the requirements within 3 years ?

Total IT credit hours earned: 51
Total credits of the degree: 139

Total ICT content calculated : 36.69%

AND

Total IT courses taught: 13
Total Courses: 41

Total ICT Courses: 31.7%

Will be degree be assessed as ICT majors or ICT minors?


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

G’day, 

I’m in a similar situation, I have completed my engineering in Electronics and Communication from VTU (Karnataka, India) and have 11 years’ experience in Software Engineer, I’m planning to start with my ACS assessment for Software Engineer and wondering how many years of experience will be deducted and do I need to get RPL done.

Appreciate your response, Thanks in Advance.

Cheers !!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sailaja04 said:


> G’day,
> 
> I’m in a similar situation, I have completed my engineering in Electronics and Communication from VTU (Karnataka, India) and have 11 years’ experience in Software Engineer, I’m planning to start with my ACS assessment for Software Engineer and wondering how many years of experience will be deducted and do I need to get RPL done.
> 
> ...


No need for RPL
4 years will be deducted

Cheers


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> No need for RPL
> 4 years will be deducted
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your quick response


----------



## sarahlouy (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi, I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me. I previously applied for a skills assessment through ACS which was denied due to insufficient ICT content. 

"Your Bachelor of Arts in Graphic and Digital Design from University of Greenwich completed June 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual."

They said they'd need 6 years experience (I have 4) and an RPL. My degree was Graphic and *Digital* Design so this surprised me. After doing some research, and seeing that my university's website doesn't really provide any information around the ICT content (all very artsy...), I saw that some people in a similar situation had applied again and written a description for each course in their transcript.

So I have applied again and outlined every course in my transcript and whether I thought it was an ICT course. I also linked to the Google Drive folder for that course to provide additional evidence. 

But my question is, what *EXACTLY* do they define as ICT content? We had two courses where we learned how to code in HTML and CSS, and also used the Adobe suite (Illustrator, InDesign, After Effects) to create digital designs and animations. This all prepared me for a career in Digital Design, and I'm now a UX Designer. Do you think this counts? Web Designer is a job which is assessed under ACS, so I'm not sure which additional ICT content they'd need?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sarahlouy said:


> Hi, I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me. I previously applied for a skills assessment through ACS which was denied due to insufficient ICT content.
> 
> "Your Bachelor of Arts in Graphic and Digital Design from University of Greenwich completed June 2015 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with insufficient computing content and therefore does not meet the requirements of the ACS as stated in the policy manual."
> 
> ...


You have already applied
So wait for the outcome 
Getting anxious beforehand will not serve any purpose

Cheers


----------

